# Nissan 2002 Altima Isuues - Please help



## tanna786 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Nissan 2002 Altima SL which unexpectedly began with the following issues.
The Altima ran and operated perfectly until one morning I started the Altima let it warm up and proceeded to backup from my driveway, I put the windows down then all of a sudden NO POWER, the windows would not go up/down, lost power to headlights, windshield wipers, rear-defroster, turn signals, emergency signals...basically lost power to everything except for the horn and radio, and the weird thing is the car ran and started perfectly. So I took the car to the dealership and they're saying it's the powerbox so I ended up spending almost $1,000.00 then when I went to pickup the car from the dealership as I was going home on the freeway ALL OF A SUDDEN "the service/check engine light came on" and I lost accelaration on the freeway. I managed to make it back to the dealership going 5 mph and at times I would turn the car off and restart it then it would be fine and then the same thing again. So then the dealer started diagnosing it and called me after a few days stating the car is good to go and that they tested it putting 40 miles on the car and weren't able to dubplicate the issue. So when I went to pickup the car from the dealer as I sat inside the "service engine light" was on. I immediatly called the service rep out and showed it to him. At this point I was frustrated and angry....long story short the dealer called me today and said it's a sensor related to accelaration and would cost $100.00 to fix. I didn't have these issues before I took it to the dealer and on top of that I spent $1000.00 so far...has anyone else encountered this...any help would be appreciated...Was there an easy fix or what the dealer has done sounds like the issues that I encountered.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think it sounds like you may have had two seperate issues that happened coincedentally.
BUT, they may have made an error as well. When they replaced the "powerbox" (or IPDM/ER as
it is referred to in Nissan terms), they may have inadvertantly not plugged a connector in all the way.
If they did that for the connector for the throttle actuator, you will experience the exact same
symptom you did after you picked the car up the first time, lose acceleration power.
But then again, I have encountered alot of problems with the throttle sensors, so it may have
been a legitimate sensor problem. I can not confirm anything unless I had the opportunity to 
inspect the problem when it happened.


----------

